# Informacion de Amplificador Vento



## djvictor (Jun 1, 2013)

Buenas quisiera que me colaboraran este tema.

Quiero adquirir un amplificador Ventodj P5400 estoy interesado en saber si tiene alguna referencia de esta maquina, Puesto que me han dicho que tiene un buena potencia,
Anexo descripcion.
 - Amplificador monoaural de 2 canales
 - 2 X 1200 Watts a 8 Ohm
 - 2 X 2000 Watts a 4 Ohm
 - Bridge 4000 Watts a 8 Ohm
 - Bridge 5400 Watts a 4 Ohm

Quedo Atento a ver quien tiene referencias


----------



## nasaserna (Jun 1, 2013)

si tienen buena potencia, ya he reparado varias, pero la potencia de la que estas hablando no es ni remotamente cerca a la que mencionas.
pues utilizan lo que son la 1000, 2000, la 3000, y la 4000, practicamente bajale un cero a su referencia y es aproximadamente lo que dan por canal.
la mas grande que he reparado de esas utiliza 4 2sc5200 y complemento (8 de potencia por canal) un total de 16 transistores su fuente no pasaba de los 1100W, asi exigieran al máximo los 5200 no te daran en pareja mas de 150W, suponiendo que la fuente diera los 2000W 8 parejitas de 5200 no daran mas de 1200w sin mucho peligro, nunca llegaran a 5400w, a menos que hayan sacado una referencia nueva diferente a las mencionadas por favor dinos que referencia de estos amplificadores estas viendo




Acabo de ver esto:
http://ventodj.com/vento-dj/productos/amplificadores-profesionales/p-4300
 esas referencias aun no las he probado ni visto, aparentemente se ven grandes y robustas, pero leyendo las especificaciones de manera detallada, hay algo que no me gusta, para esa potencia tan alta tienen un factor de amortiguamiento muy bajo, la potencia que dicen drenar no la acompañan con la distorcion respectiva ni otros detallitos tecnicos que si dan amplificadores de marcas mas conocidas en amplificacion profesional.
american audio, crest audio, jbl, das, mackie, hasta las chinas como ProDJ, etc.
todas las referencias de esta potencia tienen factores de amortiguacion de mas de 700.
Que conste que no estoy diciendo que sean malas, solo que estas referencias nuevas no las he probado ni se de alguien que les tenga.
los que he reparado son amplificadores muy sencillos que no son mejores que los que nuestros compañeros han diseñado.
hay que ver tambien el precio por los que estan vendiéndolas y sus caracteristicas reales ya en el ruedo se conocen los toros y los toreros, 
suerte con eso


----------



## roymaxi (Jun 1, 2013)

NASASERNA:  tienes algun diagrama esquema o algo respecto a esas maquinas  sen bien vacanas esos powers hola y gracias


----------



## nasaserna (Jun 2, 2013)

A decir verdad los circuitos, al menos los de las referencias 1000ax a la 4000ax, no la serie pesada que mencione en el enlace, no tienen nada fuera de serie comparado con los excelentes esquemas ya publicados por nuestros compañeros completamente probados, son incluso más fáciles de fabricar y de mejor respuesta
la zener, yorishi, las qsc todas esas etapas que estan en el foro son similares y mejores a la hora de hacerlas y modificarlas, sacando partes engorrosas del diseño
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/diagramas-amplificadores-3225/


----------



## Semivenca (Oct 18, 2020)

Tengo un amplificador vento dj modelo av-1000x este amplificador me llego al taller y le faltan muchos componentes, alguien tiene el manual de servicio o por lo menos una foto para ver que componente usa


----------



## caojulio (Mar 12, 2021)

a la ventodj p5400 le tengo 4 bajos de 18 pulgadas de 2000w rms hace 4 años y jamas se ha dañado, suena lindo y duro


----------



## higuita (Feb 2, 2022)

Buenas noches queridos colegas será que alguno de uds podría decirme cual es la referencia de el integrado que esta en la foto, es que se quemo y no se podía ver la referencia, es de un amplificador *vento dj* de 500 watios, modelo *VTS500USB  *se encuentra en el tablero y maneja el teclado de la usb. es de 8
pines encapsulado DIP8.

gracias de antemano por su colaboración, bendiciones para todos.


----------

